# Missed it by that much... can you beat Hawk?



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my latest entry for the 10m shooting contest over at slingshotleague.com. 4 in the bullseye, one off by _that _much, score 23. Hawk2009 has a perfect entry. I know there are other real shooters here, at least pepole who *say *they are. I've seen what seems like an awful lot of posts lately about how great one person or another's shooting is but nothing to back it up. Every online shoot seems to boil down to me, Beanflip and Hawk. Entering couldn't be simpler so lets see those skills on display. Planning to go to the ECST or the Shoot over in the UK this year? I can tell you from some hard-won experience that you're not going to do very well if you don't start shooting up paper targets well in advance. Cans don't prepare you, trust me, I know. The pressure of being on camera is good practice, too.
I know, I know... it's cold, it gets dark early, your camera isn't very good, your printer's on the fritz, you just broke your last set of bands shooting that fly out of the air at 70ft. I'm just saying that competition improves the breed.
Can you beat Hawk? No, you can't, all you can do is tie his score. Can you do that? Let's see it.
Link to the League is in my signature.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree m.j I have not entered to win anything but I love challenges I will have a go at the 60ft shot when I get the chance, but right now my challenge is to light that strike it anywhere match. Will I won't I who knows all I know is I will give it my best shot, If I run out of matches before I succeed I will buy some from america expensive as they are why because I want to succeed, so come on folk's the only way to succeed is to try try and try again.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just watched your video that is very close grouping on the four shots almost on top of one another excellent.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Just watched your video that is very close grouping on the four shots almost on top of one another excellent.


Thanks, man!
And you're right, no prizes this go-around, just the chance to compete. That's enough for me.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

All this Talk how far is the 10 Meter distance if feet well I have to ask LOL conversion not one of my strong points unless it cash i am trying to count..
LOL .. Very good shooting by the way ..cool


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

10 m = 33 ft


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

holy shirts, MJ! nice group!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job M_J. A perfect 25 is just a matter of time for you.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, I took a second look at 33' inside the house. I think I can do it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Ok, I took a second look at 33' inside the house. I think I can do it.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hawk is safe. But I am having fun.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting, man!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting MJ and Beanflip. 
Philly


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is another one. I was having fun setting up this mirror. It is 10m for a score of 23. As I write this and see the shot of the vid. I think I could mount the mirror to the side of the catch box


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Watch out guys, im gonna print out some targets today! IT'S ON!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Here is another one. I was having fun setting up this mirror. It is 10m for a score of 23. As I write this and see the shot of the vid. I think I could mount the mirror to the side of the catch box


Mirror makes for good vid. Watch shooter fire, slight delay, and then ammo hits target. Kewl!!








Oh yeah, great score!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice !

The mirror works a treat.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

I need to find my WIDE angle lenses, and I will give this a try.
I don't have a very good video camera, so I don't know if the
depth perception will be very good. But I think I will give this
contest a try.

Brian


----------

